# hello, can I post here??



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Can I post here too? I'm 30 and have PCOS. I have been ttc for 8 years this month    We are ttc naturally at the moment after having several attempts at Clomid. I'm going to ask to be refered back to the hospital as the consultant I was under has now left, he was useless and I had to ask for the treatment that I recieved (which I wouldn't have known to ask for if it wasn't for this wonderful site). I'm hoping to see someone that knows what they are talking about   

Tina xx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Tina,
Sorry to hear of your problems, but of course you can post. Have a scoot round secondary board, make yourself at home  
Love Cindersxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Tina

Welcome.  Hope you sort out a good consultant for yourself, the other one sounds a bit useless! come and chat anyway!

Faithful x


----------

